# Gavaskar v Ponting



## gofeddy (Mar 14, 2007)

Guys,
         A new controversy again!!!
Batting great Gavaskar has targeted Ponting and his men for their onfield behaviour calling them 'awful and rude' in the field. 

Ponting replied to Gavaskar in the Australian way by saying "We all know the way he played his cricket, don't we?  If he is talking about us, what about the way India have played their cricket over the last few years?"

And now Gavaskar has again stepped up to the challenge by saying "The Aussies could get whacked in a bar just as the late David Hookes was beaten up outside a bar"

Well.......I feel this is getting just too hot b/w the two . Just waiting for Ponting's reply........

Now what do you guys think about this? 
Is Gavaskar really justified in making these comments as we all know that the Aussies are'nt going to keep their mouth shut and they will surely re-attack.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 14, 2007)

I think its a one sided issue.....
no matter however they(OZ) play....
we Indians and even other countries hate them for their bad behaviour
on field.(forgot the Sharad Pawar issue?)


----------



## gofeddy (Mar 14, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> I think its a one sided issue.....
> no matter however they(OZ) play....
> we Indians and even other countries hate them for their bad behaviour
> on field.(forgot the Sharad Pawar issue?)




Its not one-sided. Both are reacting pretty strongly to each other's comments. But I thought Gavaskar should not have started this. The OZ are always the same. 
Ahhh!!! Sharad Pawar. Man, what was he trying to do standing there on the podium while the Aussies were celebrating their first ICC Champions Trophy. He should have simply got off


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 14, 2007)

no one's reacting......

and also with the World Cup heat on the head.....
even the news channels have forgotten the issue........

c'mon yaar, forget it and cheer up India..............


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 14, 2007)

yes forget the issue and carry on with the matches.


----------



## ambandla (Mar 14, 2007)

i think Gavaskar is trying to hit ponting mentally. Just the same way oz's used to give hilarious comments on teams visiting their country just to create mental stress on the other teams


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 14, 2007)

yaa ...who care for these arguments......atlast everyone will remember only the results of the world cup....and infield  performances of the teams


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 14, 2007)

well he did the right the thing by attacking ponting straight ........that has really sent alarms to the aussies as ponting reacted on gavasker's comment..


----------



## Stick (Mar 14, 2007)

All I want to say Pointing is not AS MEAN AS Sunil!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 14, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> All I want to say Pointing is not AS MEAN AS Sunil!


If he wasn't MEAN then he should have reacted to Sunil's comment in a neutral way!!!


----------

